# Bumper out of spec from factory



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

I just got my 2013 Cruze 6mt Eco a few days ago, the car is brand new. I've got about 700 miles on it now and noticed that the rear bumper is kind of binding at the rear tail lights. A guy mentioned to me on here to watch for the bumpers going out of "spec", and was wondering if any of you have had this problem and how it was fixed. I tried searching, but nothing came up. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

n1philli said:


> I just got my 2013 Cruze 6mt Eco a few days ago, the car is brand new. I've got about 700 miles on it now and noticed that the rear bumper is kind of binding at the rear tail lights. A guy mentioned to me on here to watch for the bumpers going out of "spec", and was wondering if any of you have had this problem and how it was fixed. I tried searching, but nothing came up. Thanks for any help.


That may have been me. Pick up the phone and call the service team for an appointment with the body shop(for warranty purposes or body will have you walk back to service and do this). Also check your back doors if you haven't from this angle...


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

My car is at the dealer wright now getting the rear cover replaced because of how they fit the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This would be an assembly error - take your car back to the dealership and show them. You may need to show them another Cruze on their lot as well or they may not understand the problem.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

pics of this out of spec bumper?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> This would be an assembly error - take your car back to the dealership and show them. You may need to show them another Cruze on their lot as well or they may not understand the problem.


 That's the thing, when they walked the lot here all the cars were like this(minus paint issues).



Starks8 said:


> pics of this out of spec bumper?


Didn't think to snap a pic but imagie being rear ended and the bumper cover coming undone at the ends under the tail lights. Best I can describe till I go back in for service next week.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah pics to feed the pic monster ...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

n1philli, 

Congrats on the purchase. If you would like us to look into this for you at your dealership please be sure to let us know. 

nono50, 

Please be sure to let us know how your dealership visit goes. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

My Cruze has approximately 750 miles.
Here is the Driver's side and just under the tail light where the bumper has started to rub the tail light.









Passenger Side 









Driver's Side


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeaap that is how it was when I took possession and this is how it should look after service department gives it to body to finesse it back into spec. 
















Doors









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

Did they replace your bumper or just adjust it? I wouldn't think they would replace it, considering they all come out of the same molds.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

n1philli said:


> Did they replace your bumper or just adjust it? I wouldn't think they would replace it, considering they all come out of the same molds.


Mine wasn't that bad and they did it in less than a day on top of door align and hand brake adjustment with center console removed. That's when I was told about the auto ratcheting device that self resets if you try and correct the rear drum brake issue w/o pulling the drums. It's weird you had that much damage to the paint and I waited till 4k of freeway and turnpike miles to get it fixed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi n1philli

Sorry to see that this is the way you received your Cruze. As Erica said above we can call your dealership and work with them to have this repaired properly for you. Send us a private message if you are interested. We look forward to hearing from you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just look at all the cruzes on the lot. Very poor body fitment and not consistent from car to car. When I picked mine out. I went from car to car to find one that was good.


----------

